# Sick budgies?



## BNunezIV (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello everyone. Well I have a feeling my little ones are sick. I have one male and one female. First the male started bobbing his head like he was going to throw up. Its not like normal regurgitating head Bob. Then the female has started doing it. They are not as chirpy or active. I have taken them to the vet and she says nothing is wrong. She has even prescribed two different medications. Their poop looks normal. And they eat normal. I just have this guy feeling that something is wrong. What do you guys think?


----------



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

Hi,
It does not sound like something you should worry about
The vet will know when something is wrong!
The weird "head bobbing" is mostly done when a budgie(male usually) wants to feed the female. I see it a lot with my breeding budgies.
If they are eating normal and not sitting "puffed up",then there is no need to worry! 
Also,normal droppings are a good sign! 
Just keep a close eye on them to make sure they are fine!
Take them to the vet as soon as you see they are puffed up (early sign of sickness) or if their droppings look weird!!
PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If the weather is cold, gray and dreary, that will have an effect on your budgies' behavior. 
Budgies are not as chirpy and active when it is overcast as when it is bright and sunny.

It's never a good idea to give your budgie's medication if nothing is wrong with them. 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/104375-antibiotics-arent-always-answer.html

Did you take them to an Avian Vet or a regular vet?
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on unskilled individuals, you delay effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.

If you are truly concerned your budgies are ill, then you may need to seek a second opinion.
Be sure you see an Avian Vet, and ask for fecal gram stains to be done.

Are you giving your budgies ACV in their water? It is a natural probiotic which helps their digestive system and boosts immunity.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

Are they eating a healthy diet including a good quality seed mix, as well as vegetables and fruit?
Do you give them pellets as well?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/104375-antibiotics-arent-always-answer.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html*


----------



## BNunezIV (Oct 10, 2015)

The thing is in my city we have no certified avian vets. I have called every single one. And none are board certified. So I have to take to a regular vet who sees birds. I feed them Dr harvest best parakeet food. I have tried converting them to pellets. But no luck. They won't eat lettuce, broccoli or carrots.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


BNunezIV said:



The thing is in my city we have no certified avian vets. I have called every single one. And none are board certified. So I have to take to a regular vet who sees birds. I feed them Dr harvest best parakeet food. I have tried converting them to pellets. But no luck. They won't eat lettuce, broccoli or carrots.

Click to expand...

The next best thing to an Avian Vet is an "Exotic Vet" that has good background experience with birds. 

With regard to diet, you just have to keep trying. Please take the time to read the tips on how to introduce new foods to your budgie which can be easily found in the stickies in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.

When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well. This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source.

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized Zupreem fruity pellets. Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them. Once they've become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together. My birds have three separate dishes each with a different brand/flavor of pellets available to them 24/7. Their seed is rationed to approximately 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day. I give them seed first thing in the morning right after putting clean newspapers on the bottom grate of the cages. I sprinkle their morning ration on the paper so they can forage for the seeds. I then do the same thing in the evenings (after replacing the soiled newspaper with clean) and again allow them to forage for their seed.

All of my birds have the option to eat the available pellets whenever they like throughout the day and they all enjoy them!

Zupreen Fruity Pellets (most budgies seem to accept these quickly)
Use the smallest size - the ones labeled "canary".

Zupreem Natural
and
Zupreem Avian Entrees Harvest Blend​
Good seed brands are:
Dr. Harvey's
Volkmans​
It can take several weeks for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally.

The first vegetable my guys tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt). 
Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
My guys adore fresh basil, cilantro and chickweed.
They also like zucchini and red pepper.

Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

Egg Food- Our Aviary Recipe Step By Step - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/256489-sprouting-seeds-your-budgies.html

Using ACV in your budgie's water works as a natural probiotic which promotes good digestive health.

http://talkbudgies.com/holistic-natural-remedies-[articles]/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

With a healthy diet, you should not need any vitamins or supplements other than Vitamin D3 which is used for birds who get limited direct sunlight.

Here is an article about Full Spectrum Lighting:
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-articles/9015-full-spectrum-lighting.html

This link gives you an idea for a small full spectrum light:

Clamp Lamp and Incandescent Spot Lights at Drs. Foster and Smith: Portable lighting for pet birds

You may choose to use a supplement like Soluvite D in addition to a full spectrum light:

Lady Gouldian Finch .com - Soluvite D*


----------



## BNunezIV (Oct 10, 2015)

But what does their diet have to do with them throwing up? You said Dr Harvey's is a good brand and that's what I'm using. And I am still trying to convert them. I don't want to sound rude at all but your response doesn't help me. Please don't take it as an insult or me being rude. I'm just really worried for them and I can't find a competent vet at all


----------



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

BNunezIV said:


> But what does their diet have to do with them throwing up? You said Dr Harvey's is a good brand and that's what I'm using. And I am still trying to convert them. I don't want to sound rude at all but your response doesn't help me. Please don't take it as an insult or me being rude. I'm just really worried for them and I can't find a competent vet at all


:budgie:Have a look here:
I found these on the internet:
Common Causes of Vomiting and Regurgitation in Birds

Vomiting in birds| Bird veterinarian | regurgitation in birds

Should I be worried my budgie keeps throwing up? : Budgie Mania Magazine

Hope it helps!


----------

